# FP In General



## roundwood (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm new to this forum and have turned numerious BP pens, but just turned my first FP.  It was an El Grande kit from Woodcraft.  It came with both a pump and disposable cartridge.  I leaned from reading this site how to fill and refill with ink.  I have not added ink yet, because, I still have some very basic questions.  
Is the ink gravity fed to the point or pressure fed?
Will the ink leak from the nib?  Especially if left on its side or point down or shaken around any?
How long can the pen sit idle with ink in the cartridge without problems?
If making the pen for sale or a gift would you typically fill the pen or insert the cartridge or provide instructions on how it is done for the new owner to fill? 

I told you these were basic, but I wanted to get input before I filled the pen and had it leak out all over the place.


----------



## txbatons (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome, Ric. I'm from Carrollton too, but the one in Texas. 

As for your questions...I'll leave those to the experts. I'm fairly new to fountain pens, but haven't had any problems with the ones I have.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome, Ric.  I'll do my best to answer your questions, but please note that there is always room for different experiences.

A fountain pen nib and feed work through capillary action.  Simplistically (not because you or anyone else on the forum is simple, but I find that higher physics explanations don't really help anyone), the feed has narrow channels that guide ink to the point.  The ink feeds automatically due to the fact that the pressure inside the cartridge (or converter) has a higher pressure than the void in the channels.  As you write with the pen, ink is pulled from the channels which in turn pulls the ink from the reservoir (cartridge or converter).

A properly tuned nib and feed in conjunction with a quality reservoir should not leak.  There are certain inks that are prone to nib creep, which is essentially a slight bleeding of ink at the nib slot.

You can DEFINITELY shake ink out of a fountain pen.  It's generally not a good idea as dry cleaning bills can become quite costly.

With most of today's inks you have less to worry about in storing a pen on it's side or with the nib pointed down.  Most major manufacturers will tell you that when not in use your pen should be positioned with the nib up.  There are often some very tiny impurities which can fall into the feed is the pen is kept nib down.  They can, of course, be cleaned.  Fountain pens should always be stored (more than a few days of non-use) clean and empty.

I have instruction on my site for filling a fountain pen and I always offer to demonstrate and/or explain how it is done.  Do not insert the cartridge or pump and do not fill the pen prior to sale.  Have demonstrator pens available if someone wants to see how your pens write...or else allow them to dip the nib and write.  Besure to thoroughly clean the nib, feed and housing afterwards.

Good luck,


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> Welcome, Ric.  I'll do my best to answer your questions, but please note that there is always room for different experiences.
> 
> ...



For the uninitiated, I believe this could be roughly translated in a single word:



<center>_*LEAK*_</center>


----------



## roundwood (Jan 11, 2008)

Txbatons, I'm glad to know there is a Carollton, TX.  Good Luck out there.

DCBluesman your reply was very helpful.  I also checked out your web site, and it was first class.

Thanks all for you input and assistance.

Ric


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment.  It's a pleasure to share the info! [8D]


----------

